# fasciotomy



## nbohm (Oct 11, 2012)

four compartment fasciotomy - 

27602

Is this the correct cpt for this procedure?  There was a visit performed prior to this which is what prompted the decision for surgery.  

Patient was brought to operating room.  A longitudinal incision was made medially and laterally.    Medially, the medial and superficial compartments were incised and relaxed laterally the anterior and deep compartment.


----------



## acbarnes (Oct 12, 2012)

Sounds like a component seperation, CPT 15734 which is done left, right, or bilateral. I would ask your doctor if this is a component seperation. 

Anna Barnes, CPC, CEMC, CGSCS


----------



## nbohm (Oct 12, 2012)

good point...thanks for taking the time to respond  and give some insight and input on this


----------

